# 16 week old female standard 17 inches 17 lbs



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

my spoo was about 20 pounds at 16 weeks, but he is going to be on the larger end of the spoo weight range 65+ pounds. Your girl sounds about right for a smaller or more medium sized standard. How big are her parents?


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Spoos vary a lot in size and weight. The last time I weighed my standard she was 28lbs at 28 weeks. At 12 weeks she was about 12 lbs so I'm guessing at 16 weeks she was around the same weight as yours. Looking at charts I think my standard will be a little under 40lb full grown.

If you can feel her ribs and there is a nice layer of fat over them then she is at a healthy weight and you do not need to worry. Most likely she will be at the small end of the spectrum for standards. Also, there are a lot of oversized standard poodles so I've learned not to worry about comparisons!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Your pup sounds just fine. As others have said, she will probably be a little smaller than average.

My Cammie is a small standard -- 35 pounds as an adult. At 16 weeks, she was 16 pounds and she gained a pound per week until she was 28 weeks (so from 16 weeks to 28 weeks, her weight in pounds was equal to her age in weeks). At 16 weeks, my boy Sam was 25 pounds. He is 50 pounds as an adult.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Midge0413 said:


> This is my first standard to have as a puppy (my first one was 6 months old and 17 lbs and in very bad shape) and I just don't know what's a normal growth for them. She was born 8-25-15 and was petite when I got her. She eats twice a day with 1-2 cup portions when she eats (I let her eat till she is full but still measure out so I know what she is actually eating)
> 
> She is in great shape and the vet hasn't mentioned anything
> 
> It's just that I groomed a standard female earlier this week that was the same age and much bigger and fuller than mine


Sounds to be within normal range.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

No worries. She is just fine. My Stella is 24" tall and 41 lbs and is just perfect. Your girl sounds like she will be a perfect size. I think the trend of the bigger and bigger Spoos is not going to do them justice in the future.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Your girl sounds like she is on the same growth trajectory that Dulcie was on --- almost identical stats. Dulcie is currently about 24 inches tall and about 40 pounds. She is 19 months so that's probably her finished height and she will probably gain another pound or two (her weight was 44 before her recent illness).


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Sounds like she is right on track to be about the same size as my girl. Iris finised her growth at about 21 inches and 35 lbs. A very nice, portable size. She is thin, always has been, but not underweight. At your pup's age Iris was eating about the same amount of dry food and still eats about 2-2 1/2 cups per day. She did go through some weird growth stages where she would shoot up and then look waaaay too thin and eat a huge amount for a while. Just like growth spurts in a human child. She is 13 1/2 yrs old now and her vet is impressed with her weight and condition. Don't worry....sounds like you will be having a lovely dog.

Viking Queeni


----------

